# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαριζονται χαμστερακια.

## ΦΙΛΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΥΛΙΩΝ

Γεια σας!Χαριζονται χαμστερ νανακια σε 40 μερες.Οποιος ενδιαφερετε να με ενημερωσει με πρωσοπικο μυνημα.

----------


## ΦΙΛΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΥΛΙΩΝ

Σημερα τα χαμστερ εγιναν 25 ημερων.Τα χρωματα των μικρων ειναι 2 καφε κι 1 ασπρο.

----------


## ΦΙΛΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΥΛΙΩΝ

Τελικα τα χαμστερ δεν θα δοθουν.Παρακαλω η αγγελια να κλειδωσει.

----------

